
Gitlab director resigns, says it's engaging in 'retaliatory behavior' - msolujic
https://www.businessinsider.com/gitlab-director-resigns-retaliatory-behavior-2019-11
======
tastroder
HN discussion of the proposal in question (6 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21437334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21437334)

